# is too far out on the road



## Icetrance

Hello,

Can I say this in French? I think it's ok, but I'm not sure.

The parked car is too far out the street/road. 

La voiture garée était trop avancée sur la rue/route.


----------



## Canard

La voiture garée est trop au milieu de la rue ?


----------



## cropje_jnr

Maybe: _trop loin/éloignée du trottoir._

_La voiture était garée..._ would sound more natural to my ear, possibly.


----------



## viera

La voiture garée déborde/empiète trop sur la rue/route.


----------



## Icetrance

Canard said:


> La voiture garée est trop au milieu de la rue ?



That's almost what I thought initially.

Tout d'abord, «La voiture garée était trop sur la route» me venait à l'esprit

Puis, je pensais: La voiture garée était trop avancée sur la route.

Et, en ce moment, je pense à « La voiture garée avancait trop sur la route» comme une possibilité.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu passes du présent _is_, en anglais à l'imparfait en français. Et pour moi garée, c'est dans un garage ou un parc... pas sur une route ou une rue. Je suis plus portée à traduire _parked_ par stationnée. 



> Mettre (une embarcation, un véhicule) à l’abri en un endroit spécialement aménagé. Garer la voiture dans un parc de stationnement.


 
Et puis, je stationnerais sur une rue. Mais sur une route... à mon avis, c'est un peu dangereux.

Je dirais (un peu comme Viera): _La voiture stationnée empiète trop sur la rue / est trop éloignée du trottoir_ OU _La voiture est stationnée trop loin du trottoir_

_La voiture garée avançait trop..._ ça ne va pas, selon moi. Parce que si la voiture avance... elle n'est pas garée.


----------



## Icetrance

Nicomon said:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu passes du présent _is_, en anglais à l'imparfait en français. Et pour moi garée, c'est dans un garage ou un parc... pas sur une route ou une rue. Je suis plus portée à traduire _parked_ par stationnée.
> 
> 
> 
> Et puis, je stationnerais sur une rue. Mais sur une route... àma c'est un peu dangereux.
> 
> Je dirais (un peu comme Viera): _La voiture stationnée empiète trop sur la rue / est trop éloignée du trottoir_ OU _La voiture est stationnée trop loin du trottoir_
> 
> _La voiture garée avançait trop..._ ça ne va pas, àma. Parce que si la voiture avance... elle n'est pas garée.



On peut se garer au bord d'une route (garer la voiture au bord d'une route). Je ne suis pas si fou que ça!

Tout d'abord, tu as raison: La phrase n'est pas censée au temps passé. Je l'ai mise originellement au temps présent. Désolé

La voiture garée (au bord de la route) est trop sur la route.

En français, on peut utiliser _avancer_  à l'imparfait ou au présent pour désigner un état  d'être en saillie (saillir).

J'explique ainsi:

Le cap avance dans la mer = The cape sticks out into the sea.

Dans mon cas, ce n'est pas que la voiture soit en mouvement, mais plutôt que cette dernière y soit trop en saillie.

Le sens est peut-être ambiguë. Pourrait-on en tirer deux sens différents?

La voiture garée au bord de la route avance trop sur la route.

La voiture garée est trop avancée sur la route ??? (Oui, ça donne plus l'impression d'être une voiture en mouvement).

Je suis presque certain qu'on peut dire «La voiture garée (au bord de la route) est trop en saillie sur la route» (tout simplement, «est trop sur la route» ??)

Les suggestions de Viera marcheraient bien.


----------



## Moon Palace

Grammatically and from a vocabulary viewpoint, there is no problem with 'la voiture garée empiète trop sur la route', and this is probably the best way of putting it. But I wonder in what context you would say this, because the meaning is weird:
if you are describing a car to say that it was too much on the road, then I believe we would say 'la voiture qui était garée là empiètait trop sur la route'
if you are supplying information on the way the car was parked, then I think we would say 'la voiture (était), mal garée, (elle) empiétait trop sur la route'.

What I am having trouble with in fact is the place of the adjective 'la voiture garée' which seems to give it a unique or permanent characteristic, and it doesn't fit well with the rest of the sentence. 
'garée' by definition implies the car is well parked. 
Besides, 'stationnée' could be used regardless of where the car is parked but is a little bit old-fashioned.
Hope it helps although I feel I have added more problems to an originally simple question...


----------



## Nicomon

Icetrance said:


> En français, on peut utiliser _avancer_ à l'imparfait ou au présent pour désigner un état d'être en saillie (saillir).
> J'explique ainsi:
> Le cap avance dans la mer = The cape sticks out into the sea.


 
J'avais compris ton idée. Mais comme une voiture peut aussi avancer en roulant... je trouve curieux de lire avancer et garer dans une même phrase. 



Moon Palace said:


> Besides, 'stationnée' could be used regardless of where the car is parked but is a little bit old-fashioned.


 
Either old fashioned, or Quebecer. I happen to be both. 
TRANSITIF DIRECT
[Québec] ou [Familier] Garer. Stationner l’auto dans la rue.
PRONOMINAL
_Se stationner_ : [Québec]se garer. Se stationner trop près d’une borne-fontaine.
PARTICIPE PASSÉ
_Stationné_ : qui est garé, en parlant d’un véhicule. Camion stationné dans une zone interdite.


----------



## Icetrance

Je veux savoir ce qui peut se dire, pas forcément votre préférance ou bien la formulation la plus soutenue. 

Il s'agit d'une voiture garée au bord d'une route.

Je suis convaincu qu'on peut dire ce qui suit:

*1)La voiture garée déborde trop sur la route.
2)La voiture garée empiète trop sur la route.*


Cela dit, je ne suis pas convaincu qu'on peut dire ce qui suit:

*1)La voiture garée est trop avancée sur la route *(je pense que oui, mais pas sûr)

*2)La voiture garée est trop sur la route ???

3)La voiture garée est trop en saillie (fait trop saillie) sur la route.

*Je suis quasi convaincu qu'on ne dirait pas: La voiture avance trop sur la route, car ça donne l'impression que cette dernière est en mouvement avant.


----------



## Moon Palace

Icetrance said:


> J
> Il s'agit d'une voiture garée au bord d'une route.
> 
> *1)La voiture garée déborde trop sur la route. *(but I don't *like* the verb 'déborde'
> * 2)La voiture garée empiète trop sur la route.*
> 
> 
> *1)La voiture garée est trop avancée sur la route  *(different meaning, 'avancée' hints at a forward move, not a sideways one)
> *2)La voiture garée est trop sur la route ???
> 
> 3)La voiture garée est trop en saillie (fait trop saillie) sur la route.
> 
> *Je suis quasi convaincu qu'on ne dirait pas: La voiture avance trop sur la route, car ça donne l'impression que cette dernière est en mouvement avant. *AGREED  *


----------



## Icetrance

Merci MoonPalace. J'apprécie beaucoup ton aide. Pour la plupart, je suis d'accord avec l'emplacement de tes coches et de tes X.  

The only question I have is this:

Pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas dire: «La voiture garée est trop avancée sur la route» ?

Une chose peut être trop avancée sur la route, même si ce n'est pas la partie avant qui est concernée.  Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il ne faut pas nécessairement que seule la partie avant de la voiture soit concernée pour qu''une chose soit trop avancée sur quoi que ce soit.  La partie latérale de la voiture, elle aussi, peut être trop avancée sur la route, non?


----------



## Moon Palace

En fait non, et c'est bien là le problème: si la chose est avancée, cela veut dire qu'elle est en avant, et bizarrement (mais selon une certaine logique étymologique) ça signifie que l'avant de la chose en question se trouve trop protubérant, positionné trop en avant...
Si le côté d'un élément dépasse, on dira soit qu'il dépasse, qu'il empiète, déborde, est décalé par rapport... autant de mots qui ne véhiculent pas de connotation frontale si je puis dire. 
la science est avancée
l'âge de la retraite est avancé

En fait, si l'on oppose avancer à reculer, on comprend mieux pourquoi...


----------



## Icetrance

Moon Palace said:


> En fait non, et c'est bien là le problème: si la chose est avancée, cela veut dire qu'elle est en avant, et bizarrement (mais selon une certaine logique étymologique) ça signifie que l'avant de la chose en question se trouve trop protubérant, positionné trop en avant...
> Si le côté d'un élément dépasse, on dira soit qu'il dépasse, qu'il empiète, déborde, est décalé par rapport... autant de mots qui ne véhiculent pas de connotation frontale si je puis dire.
> la science est avancée
> l'âge de la retraite est avancé
> 
> En fait, si l'on oppose avancer à reculer, on comprend mieux pourquoi...



Je pense comprendre. 

On ne pourrait pas dire "être trop en saillie" non plus?


----------



## Moon Palace

Well, actually no. 
The reason from what I gather about the word 'saillie' (I don't often use it, so I have checked in the TLF) is first: it has to be a part of a whole that is 'en saillie' (la fenêtre est en saillie sur la façade); and then I believe it wouldn't fit anyway because 'saillie' conveys the idea of a relief, not of a 'bad location' as in our sentence. 
Hope it is clear.


----------



## Icetrance

Moon Palace said:


> Well, actually no.
> The reason from what I gather about the word 'saillie' (I don't often use it, so I have checked in the TLF) is first: it has to be a part of a whole that is 'en saillie' (la fenêtre est en saillie sur la façade); and then I believe it wouldn't fit anyway because 'saillie' conveys the idea of a relief, not of a 'bad location' as in our sentence.
> Hope it is clear.



Thanks! 

You could say: "La voiture garée dépasse trop sur la chaussée"

Why don't you like "La voiture garée est trop sur la route/ chaussée"?


----------



## Moon Palace

Icetrance said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You could say: "La voiture garée dépasse trop sur la chaussée"
> 
> Why don't you like "La voiture garée est trop sur la route/ chaussée"?


So let's take the car for a short ride again 
First, 'la voiture garée est trop sur la route/chaussée' sounds weird because a parked car is supposed to be on the road (where else could it be? On the pavement?). Then, if you start considering 'la voiture garée', you imply the car is well parked, by essence. ANd then, using the verb 'be', a descriptive one providing qualities, not moves, you say the contrary in a way. 
It would be the same saying 'la femme jeune est une femme d'un certain âge.'
Does it make sense to you? I know the nuance is subtle since it relies on the value of an adjective that is attached to a noun and the value of the verb 'be' that supplies only the existence of a situation, without the motion. 

Number two: 
the verb 'dépasser' implies the existence of a limit. And usually there is the idea of a greater number, or a greater space. Whereas here the car is not just too big (otherwise it could maybe not be parked), it is just ill-parked (can you say this?). To try to make it crystal clear, 'dépasser' implies a size above a given space or number. above, more numerous, beyond, are all linked to the idea of 'dépasser'. 
Il dépasse la porte d'une tête.
Cela dépasse l'imagination. 
La cîme dépasse le toit des maisons. 

I suppose the problem with the road is that there is only one space, not two distinct ones (one to park and one to drive); so that you can't really establish comparisons. 
Now this makes me think of something different: you shouldn't speak of 'route' but rather of 'rue' which is for a town, where cars are more likely to be parked. 
And to finish (sorry for the length again ), my favourite is definitely 'la voiture (qui était garée) empiète (trop) sur la chaussée' since this one clearly shows there are two different spaces. Depending on the context, I would not mention 'qui était garée', or else I would say it as it is, but not by giving it a unique characteristic.


----------



## Nicomon

Moon Palace said:


> Now this makes me think of something different: you shouldn't speak of 'route' but rather of 'rue' which is for a town, where cars are more likely to be parked.


 
Just as I (in a way) suggested right from the start, in post # 6. Thanks for confirming my thoughts.


----------



## viera

I agree with Moon Palace's earlier post (#8) that this would sound much more natural:

La voiture est mal garée, elle empiète/déborde sur la route.

Is "La voiture en stationnement" any better?


----------



## Icetrance

Nicomon said:


> Just as I (in a way) suggested right from the start, in post # 6. Thanks for confirming my thoughts.



Where I live cars can and do sometimes park along the side of the road (not just street). 

Si je disais, «La voiture garée occupe trop de place sur la chaussée/route»?

Je ne sais pas en quoi ça pourrait être incorrect!

Quoique peu idéal, on pourrait dire «La voiture garée est trop au milieu de la chaussée/route».


----------



## Nicomon

Ce qui me vient naturellement, c'est vraiment:

_La voiture est stationnée trop loin du trottoir / du bord de la route_
_La voiture (qui est) stationnée (là) est trop éloignée du trottoir / du bord de la route_

Exemple québécois:


> Depuis la dernière bordée de neige, plusieurs automobilistes qui stationnent leur véhicule dans les rues de Bordeaux-Cartierville en oblique, en double ou trop loin du trottoir ont reçu une amende.


 
Bougez-moi vite cette voiture de là, elle nous donne des maux de tête.


----------



## Cath.S.

Viera said:
			
		

> Is "La voiture en stationnement" any better?


Imho, it definitely is. "_La voiture garée_" sounds really unnatural.


----------



## verbivore

La voiture dépasse (un peu) dans/sur la rue. OR
La voiture dépasse (un peu) du bord du trottoir.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bon, elle est mal garée cette voiture : elle dépasse sur la rue !
(Je suis d'accord que « la voiture garée » est bizarre, mais « la voiture mal garée » s'entend tous les jours)


----------



## Moon Palace

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Bon, elle est mal garée cette voiture : elle dépasse sur la rue !
> (Je suis d'accord que « la voiture garée » est bizarre, mais « la voiture mal garée » s'entend tous les jours)



Oui, bien sûr, mais 'la voiture est mal garée' lui donne une qualité temporaire, alors que 'la voiture mal garée' lui donne une qualité permanente, voilà ce qui choque. 
Si on dit 'la jeune femme blonde', on imagine que cette femme est blonde pour un certain temps, pas juste pour quelques heures. Or le mot 'garée' implique une courte durée, d'où l'incompatibilité avec l'épithète. 
(c'est bon, je crois que j'ai dit tout ce que je pouvais dire sur cette voiture, je vais faire un tour en moto now... )


----------



## Punky Zoé

"la voiture garée/en stationnement empiète/déborde sur la voie de circulation" 
(quelqu'un a le numéro de la fourrière ? )


----------



## nickhk

La voiture, garée trop loin du trottoir, empiète sur la rue.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Moon Palace said:


> Oui, bien sûr, mais 'la voiture est mal garée' lui donne une qualité temporaire, alors que 'la voiture mal garée' lui donne une qualité permanente, voilà ce qui choque. [...]


Je comprends ce qui te gêne. Mais une voiture mal garée, tant que la fourrière ne passe pas (comme le suggère PZ), peut rester mal garée un bout de temps. 
Et je connais aussi pas mal de jeunes femmes blondes qui ne le restent que grâce à des séjours fréquents chez le coiffeur ! 

J'aime bien les virgules de nickhk.


----------



## Moon Palace

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> J'aime bien les virgules de nickhk.



La toute dernière: les virgules de nickhk étaient dans mon post #8... 
Car le seul moyen d'ôter la permanence est effectivement l'apposition.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Moon Palace said:


> La toute dernière: les virgules de nickhk étaient dans mon post #8...
> Car le seul moyen d'ôter la permanence est effectivement l'apposition.


C'est en effet une solution très élégante, je trouve.


----------



## Nicomon

nickhk said:


> _La voiture, garée trop loin du trottoir, empiète sur la rue_.


 
Je vote pour cette solution. Ou la solution de Moon (post # 8) _La voiture, mal garée, empiète trop sur la rue_.  Mais en remplaçant garée par stationnée... p.c.q. c'est ce qu'on dit chez nous.


----------



## Icetrance

J'aime bien toutes les suggestions.

Nicomon, ton idée de formulation est très bonne. 


Ceci dit, je ne suis pas totalement convaincu que "la voiture garée" sonne mal.  Mais, c'est aux natifs d'en discuter entre eux.

Mais, je ne sais pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas dire:«La voiture, garée/stationnée près du trottoir, est trop au milieu de la chaussée»

Au fait, mes amis, voici comment je fais les pompes: une main sur le trottoir, l'autre empiètant sur la chaussée. Aïe!!!  

One hand on the sidewalk, and the other is half on the road.


----------



## Nicomon

Icetrance said:


> Nicomon, ton idée de formulation est très bonne.


 
Si tu parles du post # 21, la formulation est bien la mienne. Par contre si tu parles du post # 31... alors rendons à César. Je n'ai fait qu'approuver les très bonnes suggestions de nickhk et Moon Palace, en remplaçant un petit mot.


----------



## Icetrance

Nicomon said:


> Si tu parles du post # 21, la formulation est bien la mienne. Par contre si tu parles du post # 31... alors rendons à César. Je n'ai fait qu'approuver les très bonnes suggestions de nickhk et Moon Palace, en remplaçant un petit mot.




Je parle du post #21.


----------



## Cath.S.

Icetrance, 

_la voiture garée près du trottoir était_ bla bla bla : oui.
_La voiture garée était bla bla bla _: non.

Àma.


----------



## Moon Palace

egueule said:


> _la voiture garée près du trottoir était_ bla bla bla : oui.



Just a question egueule: where else do you park cars? (when 'près de') 
This thread is turning into a real road movie


----------



## Cath.S.

Moon Palace said:


> Just a question egueule: where else do you park cars? (when 'près de')
> This thread is turning into a real road movie


 
Bonjour Moon Palace, 

_la voiture garée près de notre maison..._
_la voiture garée près de la fontaine..._
_la voiture garée près de la mienne..._
_etc._

J'espère avoir compris le sens de ta remarque. 

Je voulais simplement souligner que_ voiture garée_ devait habituellement être suivi d'une locution adverbiale ou d'un adverbe (il est par exemple tout à fait usuel de dire _une voiture* mal* garée_, ainsi que le faisait remarquer Karine), et non employé dans un sens absolu comme l'est, mettons, _voiture rouge_.


----------



## wildan1

Après 37 posts la question n'est toujours pas réglée ! Aïe, j'ai mal à la tête--je préfère prendre le bus pour éviter le problème ! 

(En espérant que des voitures mal garées/stationées ne dépassent pas trop au milieu de la chaussée en double ni s'éloignent du trottoir au point de bloquer le passage de mon bus...)


----------



## pieanne

Elle dépasse trop/ empiète sur la route? (désolée si cela a déjà été dit, je n'ai lu que les derniers posts)


----------



## Moon Palace

egueule said:


> _la voiture garée près de notre maison..._
> _la voiture garée près de la fontaine..._
> _la voiture garée près de la mienne..._
> _etc._



Je ne voudrais pas _empiéter _sur un autre sujet, mais avant de _me ranger des voitures_ et de celle-ci en particulier, je voulais quant à moi faire remarquer que si les locutions adverbiales ci-dessus font du sens, celle avec le _trottoir_ paraît très étrange parce que par _essence_ la voiture est généralement _garée _à proximité d'un _trottoir_.
Sur ce il serait peut-être bon de ne permettre l'accès de ce fil qu'aux seuls détenteurs d'un permis de conduire finalement... ou aux conducteurs équipés de posts-anti-précipitation..


----------



## Cath.S.

Moon Palace, bien, j'ai enfin compris ce que tu voulais dire. J'y avais répondu croyant que c'était une remarque d'ordre linguistique. 

_Après la catastrophe, la rue était encombrée de voitures immobilisées çà et là sur la chaussée. Une seule voiture était stationnée à peu près normalement, mais voilà : *la voiture garée près du trottoir* était en stationnement interdit, et le contractuel, dont le visage exprimait une joie démente, la verbalisa._


----------



## Moon Palace

egueule said:


> Moon Palace, bien, j'ai enfin compris ce que tu voulais dire. J'y avais répondu croyant que c'était une remarque d'ordre linguistique.
> 
> _Après la catastrophe, la rue était encombrée de voitures immobilisées çà et là sur la chaussée. Une seule voiture était stationnée à peu près normalement, mais voilà : *la voiture garée près du trottoir* était en stationnement interdit, et le contractuel, dont le visage exprimait une joie démente, la verbalisa._



OK Egueule, first I forgot to say Hello 
Then I admit I am defeated. 
Of course your example proves my theory wrong, and it does make sense. 
Yet there is no shortage of ammunitions around here , so I will say what I usually say to English learners I am faced with: the example you gave is utterly specific, the pavement has to be used as a landmark because all the other landmarks have disappeared, the cars have gone astray, the catastrophe evoked hints at chaos. Thus the relevancy of 'près du trottoir', since the pavement is maybe the only thing whose appearance has not dramatically changed. (and yet). 
But... but.. but...
When you consider an average situation, a car is _expected_ to be parked near a pavement. Unless the driver collects fines, but these ones are not common again. 
So, we may disagree again , yet I will stick with the idea that a very specific context is required to permit the phrase 'près du trottoir' to be mentioned after 'la voiture garée'. 
Right, Mule Palace is going to leave the street for a while


----------



## wildan1

Moon Palace said:


> OK Egueule, first I forgot to say Hello
> Then I admit I am defeated.
> Of course your example proves my theory wrong, and it does make sense.


 
Hi Moon Palace, I can't resist: _Egueule has just kicked you to the curb!_


----------



## Moon Palace

wildan1 said:


> Hi Moon Palace, I can't resist: _Egueule has just kicked you to the curb!_


OK, OK, tant que c'est pas dans le caniveau...


----------



## Nicomon

Moon Palace said:


> But... but.. but...
> When you consider an average situation, a car is _expected_ to be parked near a pavement.


 
Ici, j'ai accroché sur le mot _pavement_.  Pour moi _pavement = chaussée_ et _sidewalk = trottoir_. J'ai donc consulté le GDT... qui m'a appris que _pavement_ est l'équivalent BE de notre _sidewalk_. 

Je n'ai pas de permis de conduire (je préfère m'assesoir sur le siège passager), mais je continue de préférer dire que la voiture est *garée* pour la nuit (dans le garage), pour la semaine (dans un parc de stationnement; par ex. à l'aéroport); c'est à dire un endroit spécialement aménagé. Mais qu'elle est *stationnée* - temporairement - le long d'un trottoir. Et que si elle est trop éloignée du trottoir... eh bien elle est mal stationnée.

Je dis _Défense de stationner_ ou _Stationnement interdit_. Et non pas _défense de garer._ Mais bon, je suis québécoise... pis je parle pas comme tout le monde.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> [...] Je dis _Défense de stationner_ ou _Stationnement interdit_. Et non pas _défense de garer._ Mais bon, je suis québécoise... pis je parle pas comme tout le monde.


C'est pareil ici Nico ! 
Par contre, on ne demandera jamais à quelqu'un « Où as-tu stationné ta voiture ? » mais bien « Où as-tu garé ta voiture » ou encore « Où est-ce que tu t'es garé ? ».


----------



## patdericuo

Nicomon said:


> Ici, j'ai accroché sur le mot _pavement_.  Pour moi _pavement = chaussée_ et _sidewalk = trottoir_. J'ai donc consulté le GDT... qui m'a appris que _pavement_ est l'équivalent BE de notre _sidewalk_.


 
I'm aware that I'm not in a position to comment on the whole gist of this thread, but to avoid further confustion to others, in Australia, _le trottoir_ = the footpath.  Both pavement and sidewalk are thought to be a little bizarre if said in everyday usage.


----------

